# Bitiwan mo ko



## Roshini

If I were to say can someone help me please? be said - maaari po ba na tulungan ninyo ako? Is this right?

For, Let go - is Bitiwan mo
but if i were to say Bitiwan mo ko. Is it right also?

Salamat sa'yo.


----------



## wEi-wEi

yup it's right... "bitiwan mo ako" is "let go of me"... and the rest were right... you're doing pretty good... n_n


----------



## Roshini

Actually with the help of a book. It's not my own, i have to confess. hehe.
But I still don't know where to put ang, na, ka and etc. how to construct proper sentences. I'm so weak at it. Tulung na ako.


----------



## wEi-wEi

for ex:
have you eaten dinner? = nakakain ka na ba ng hapunan?

hapunan = dinner
naka = is placed in a root word when it's already past
   ex: nakabili = bili(root word)-bought; have bought

 Nakabili ka na *ba* _ng regalo_? = Have you bought _the gift_*?*
**It's the *active form* that's why there's 'ka' for 'ikaw' and 'na' to conjunct 'ka' and 'ba'(is used when asking question or when you're unsure _ex: what the..?! = ano ba?! _
**take note:*_'ba'_ is not 'the' 'coz sometimes there's no english translation of tagalog to english by word like: kinalabit ko siya sa balikat = i unsuspiciously flick my finger tips on his shoulder.; see... hehe!)

and i used 'ka' = pertaining to you the person... it's like ikaw...

  Ikaw *ba* ay nakabili _ng regalo_? = Have you bought _the gift_*?*
**it'll be the *passive form* coz i used 'ay'...


----------



## Roshini

so ay here means have is it? how about had? Like - I had already bought the gift.


----------



## wEi-wEi

i had already bought the gift = may regalo na ako sa iyo

ay is not literally have

do you know how passive and active voice of english was constructed... try looking at it in net, so you'll se the difference...

for idea:
active voice: the dog barked at me.
passive voice:i've been barked by the dog.

i used the "by" word in passive voice...

in tagalog:
active: tinahulan ako ng aso. = the dog barked at me
passive: ako ay tinahulan ng aso = i've been barked by the dog.

see how i used 'ay' in tagalog... n_n


----------



## Jana337

wEi-wEi said:
			
		

> i had already bought the gift = may regalo na ako sa iyo
> 
> ay is not literally have
> 
> do you know how passive and active voice of english was constructed... try looking at it in net, so you'll se the difference...
> 
> for idea:
> active voice: the dog barked at me.
> passive voice:i've been barked by the dog.
> 
> i used the "by" word in passive voice...
> 
> in tagalog:
> active: tinahulan ako ng aso. = the dog barked at me
> passive: ako ay tinahulan ng aso = i've been barked by the dog.
> 
> see how i used 'ay' in tagalog... n_n


Let me remind you of the following rule:


> Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable. Members must do their best to write using standard language forms.


Proper capitalization (both I instead of i and capital letters at the beginning of sentences) and punctuation are required.

Thank you for your cooperation. 

Jana


----------



## Roshini

Thank you wEI-wEI.


----------



## wEi-wEi

*



			for jana337 look at this site "http://owl.english.purdue.edu/handouts/grammar/g_actpass.html"
		
Click to expand...

*
*
*

*Active Voice*

   In sentences written in active voice, the subject performs the action expressed    in the verb; the subject acts.



*Passive Voice*

   In sentences written in passive voice, the subject receives the action expressed    in the verb; the subject is acted upon. The agent performing the action may    appear in a *"by the . . ."* phrase or may be omitted.



*passive (indirect)* *active (direct): *






















  sorry but... i don't post something i don't know.. as you can see... passive voice uses "by.." why don't you look at the net what it means... ok... n_n


also... i used tagalog since birth and studying english on the first time i got in school... and i uses small* "i rather than I"* 'coz i'm a procrastinator when typing a certain word in their capital form ok... hehe!


----------



## Roshini

I too prefer to use small letters as it is faster and saves time. It also helps us to send questions and answer replies as we have a lot , and I mean alot of 'letters'.


----------



## wEi-wEi

hehe! so no hustle in writing we uses small "i" even though i need to say it in "I".


----------



## Roshini

Yup. There's no harm in like writing in short form actually, I don't know whay people still want to stress on that. Hehe. No offence everyone.


----------



## wEi-wEi

yup... no offense please... i'm writing in informal way... no need for me to be formal in "I" thingy.. ^_^


----------



## Roshini

Haha. That's right. I feel so uncomfortable writing so FORMAL!!!. 
Oh ya wEI-wEI, in your sentence, if you don't mind me correcting you(just trying to help, hehehe....) i'm writing in informal way - I'm writing in _an _informal way.. Ok, sige, magandang araw sayo.


----------



## wEi-wEi

ah... yah... hehe! i forgot to put quotations at informal... hehe! that's why i didn't used "an" there...


----------

